# buy GRF for a dollar on ebay ?!?



## necromancer (Apr 29, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Information-about-how-to-recover-and-refine-gold-silver-and-platinum-metals-/111061664098?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19dbca8162


its sad to see this


----------



## AndyWilliams (Apr 29, 2013)

Actually, the address to GRF is provided in the description. I think it's just an attempt to get "us" out to more prospectors.


----------



## rusty (Apr 29, 2013)

necromancer said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Information-about-how-to-recover-and-refine-gold-silver-and-platinum-metals-/111061664098?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19dbca8162
> 
> 
> its sad to see this



He is not selling anything, if you had read on you would have come across this information.

Any proceedings from this auction will go to the forum, it is free to join but donations keeps it free and is appreciated. Donation can be made on the front page ( http://goldrefiningforum.com/ ) and it will not go to me, but straight to the site owner.


----------



## rusty (Apr 29, 2013)

AndyWilliams said:


> Actually, the address to GRF is provided in the description. I think it's just an attempt to get "us" out to more prospectors.



We both posted simultaneously, you beat me by a microsecond. :mrgreen:


----------



## AndyWilliams (Apr 29, 2013)

rusty said:


> AndyWilliams said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the address to GRF is provided in the description. I think it's just an attempt to get "us" out to more prospectors.
> ...




I always beat the other ambulance chasers!!


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 29, 2013)

necromancer said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Information-about-how-to-recover-and-refine-gold-silver-and-platinum-metals-/111061664098?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19dbca8162
> 
> 
> its sad to see this


Why?

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=7109&start=1300

So far I've sent $7 to Noxx.

Göran


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 29, 2013)

He better have sought out the approval of Noxx before hand. It doesn't matter if the money will be forwarded to Noxx or not. GRF doesn't belong to that EBay poster and creating such an ad is unethical. GRF is the digital property of Noxx. Who's to say that the guy will not pocket the money instead. No one would know the different.

You can not just go out and advertise someone else's product without their consent.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 29, 2013)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=7109&start=1300#p166773


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 29, 2013)

Why isn't srlaulis talking directly to me? He could ask me if I have pocketed the money and if he thinks I'm lying why doesn't he tell me that directly?

Okay... it was $5, I remembered wrong and I've only sold one auction more since then. I also pays all the fees from my pocket so I'm not making any money out of it. It is more an annoyance when ever someone is bidding.

A snippet from my paypal account.

```
Item Title:	
	GoldRefiningForum.com
Date:	
	fri 08 feb 2013
Time:	
	19:35:01 GMT-08:00
Status:	
	Completed  

Shipping Address:	
	No Address Provided


Funding Type:	
	PayPal Funds
Funding Source:	
	$5,00 USD - PayPal Account

Description:	
	Jean-Nicolas Allaire

Note:	
	
The proceeds from five auctions like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/111009274921 :-D
```

I think I got a reply from Noxx but I seem to have deleted it from my email.

So... why do you think this is so bad? It was an attempt to counteract any seller with copied information from GRF and teach buyers not to fall for all the crap selling on eBay. I don't see any one else doing a lot except complaining here on the forum.
Is there anything in that auction that isn't true then tell me and I will change it.

Hey, Palladium, thanks for the support. 

Göran


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 29, 2013)

Does anyone know who eBay user 1dmbfan4life is?

I got a rather rude message on eBay from him, it would have been proper to at least telling me his forum alias.


1dmbfan4life said:


> Dear scandinavian_rockguy,
> 
> I will report this ad to ebay and Noxx, unless verification that the proper permission from Noxx is confirmed.



How can I tell that he isn't selling melted pins and just want to get rid of my informational auction.

Göran


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 29, 2013)

As stated more than once... eBay is always siding with the buyers... even the stupid ones!


1dmbfan4life said:


> Your ad has been reported to EBay.
> 
> - 1dmbfan4life



That is the price you pay for trying to do something good and unselfish.  

If I would say what I think about 1dmbfan4life I would break a number of forum rules, but you all know what I mean.

Göran


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 29, 2013)

g_axelsson,

I am both very embarrassed and very sorry. I sent you a PM a second ago. I did not know that was you, on ebay, posting the ad. I assumed it was possibly a new member trying to take advantage of Noxx. You are a veteran on GRF, and I am confident in your relationship with Noxx and intent for the benefit of GRF. I should have asked on GRF if the person that posted the ad was a member on GRF. I highly respect you, and I am a student of your posts. Please excuse my comments to you on EBay.

Steven


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 29, 2013)

Let me add to my apology!

I should have also gone through the links, provided in several posts in this thread, for I would have seen that it was g-axelsson. Finding out that it was you, makes me feel comfortable. I do not question your integrity when it comes to GRF. I would question any new member of this forum or non member, though. 

Steven


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 29, 2013)

Apology accepted, as I just wrote in my PM to you. :-D

I also wanted you to go public but you did it before I sent the message. Great!

Let this be a lesson for everyone to not rush on in haste and just report someone because it is easy. It doesn't matter if it was me or a new member, saying "Hi, I think you want to explain..." and also telling who you were would have been proper.
Generally speaking, being rude to someone else on the net when you don't know him or he don't know who you are is so easy. Being rude when you know each other is so much harder, so next time anyone tries to defend GRF, present yourself, then it get's so much more civilized and a lot trouble could be avoided. 

I just hope that eBay isn't going to mess with my other running auctions now, I've heard a couple horror stories over at the meteorite list.

Okay, anyone else thinking that my "auction" (read GRF ad) is a stupid thing? Just tell it to my face, I can take it and I'm happily discussing it.
All I'm selling is an email with the address to the forum. eBay rules forces me even to make the address that I wrote in the original description to be a live link. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry for skipping the pleasantries in my messages to you, on Ebay. However, I was not rude by calling names or anything of the sort...I was just direct to the point.

"Did you get permission by the owner of The Gold Refining Forum, "Noxx", to post this ad? Permission would be needed being that www.goldrefiningforum.com is the digital property of Noxx."

"I will report this ad to ebay and Noxx, unless verification that the proper permission from Noxx is confirmed."

"Your ad has been reported to EBay."

Those are the quoted messages sent to Göran, on EBay. 

I do not want people to think I conducted myself in a rude fashion. I was direct, not disrespectful. I have apologized to Göran on EBay and on GRF. Next time I will read through the links within the threads before I attack like a bull dog! :lol: 

Steven

Steven


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 29, 2013)

Srlaulis, Try to see it from my point of view, an anonymous person sends me a message that he will report my auction unless that I get permission from Noxx. I don't have a hotline to Noxx so I don't know if I can get a permission, which I don't think I need as the knowledge that GRF exists isn't a secret.

I suggested that the anonymous person that is threatening me should seek advice from Noxx, an absence of response would have meant that he maybe couldn't answer or didn't care.


My response to the anonymous ebayer said:


> And how should I be able to give you a verification from Noxx. I suggest that you contact him self and let him decide if what I do is a bad thing. As far as I know Noxx knows about it as I sent a link in my payment to him.
> Btw, who are you? Doesn't you present yourself when contacting someone? At least you could tell me your forum alias.


I could also have lied and said that I had Noxx written permission, but how could you tell that it was true without contacting Noxx your self? And if I had contacted Noxx and got permission, how could you tell I'm not lying?
As stated above, Noxx got the payment of the first five sold auctions with a link so I think he knows about it. Too bad I don't have the reply any more.

The next I get is just a message that my auction has been reported.

I asked who you were but I never got an answer. I'm sorry but I consider that to be rude.

Göran


----------



## rusty (Apr 29, 2013)

Göran you should have used the ebay Buy It Now format.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 29, 2013)

The third line in the auction description is:
"What you get is an email with the address to the forum. ( http://goldrefiningforum.com/ )"

I never expected anyone to be stupid enough to bid in the first place....
... I was soon proved to be wrong!

:shock: 

I have another project where I will use buy now, but that's a later story.

Göran


----------



## rusty (Apr 29, 2013)

g_axelsson said:


> The third line in the auction description is:
> "What you get is an email with the address to the forum. ( http://goldrefiningforum.com/ )"
> 
> I never expected anyone to be stupid enough to bid in the first place....
> ...



WTF are you talking about there are no current bids on that auction nor have any bids been retracted. I'm 3rd poster in this thread i suggest you go back and read my comment.

I would have gladly purchased a "Buy it Now" in support of your efforts to promote GRF.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay, now I understand what you are saying, Rusty. I think it's better to donate to Noxx directly instead of via my auction. The main reason I put it up was to place a poster in the gold scrap category. Any money that comes in from the auction is passing eBay first and paypal twice. Not much left after all those greedy corporations have taken their share.

The first time I put it up I only wanted to inform and then suddenly I had a bid on it. I didn't mind the bid but I now had to write a nice long introduction letter... I hadn't planned that far. :lol: 

Göran


----------

